# Is thumping considered abuse?



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Let's say two people are dating: person A and person B. Person B says something to A, that A doesn't like and thumps Person B in the face...

.. is this 'abuse' or no?


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

Yes, that is physical abuse.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

..


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

what is a "thump"?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Noca said:


> what is a "thump"?


Good point Noca. Elaborate on what you mean by "thump."


----------



## LoverBoy (May 9, 2007)

Yeah it does depend on the context and what thumping is.

Like I push girls around all the time, punch their arm, smack their butts, and it's cool cuz we are flirting. Or you can do one of those booty thumps where you push your booty into theirs and knock um into something =).

Fists in the face are a no no usually though. But then again I guess it depends on the context.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, it could inflict injury.

I'd tell Person A where he can thump! :wife


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm wondering if "Thump" is a modern lingo for something specific like hump or pecking.
Thump as in tapping someone on the head making a "thump"?
Banging foreheads together to make a "thump"? Like bison do? (I've seen that before and it is an audible "Thump")


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Is thumping considered abuse?*



LoverBoy said:


> Fists in the face are a no no usually though. But then again I guess it depends on the context.


:lol Yes, fists in the face are a *no no*!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Was it malicious thumping? If it was just one simple thump that wasn't sheerly out of anger, then I would lean towards not abuse. If it wasn't playful, then an argument could probably be made that it was abusive.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Is thumping considered abuse?*



Nicolay said:


> LoverBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Fists in the face are a no no usually though. But then again I guess it depends on the context.
> ...


:lol, I would say so too!


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=thumping

Yep, just as I thought. 
It's a little kinky, but I wouldn't call it abuse.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hahaha, I'm so out of the loop. I thought "thumping" meant _thumping_, like, with a finger.

My innocent, uncorrupted mind just doesn't process these things.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=thumping
> 
> Yep, just as I thought.
> It's a little kinky, but I wouldn't call it abuse.


 :haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i guess i was born yesterday, I dont know these terms


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Inturmal said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=thumping
> 
> Yep, just as I thought.
> It's a little kinky, but I wouldn't call it abuse.


HAHAHAHA oh wow.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

:um I suppose if she likes it then it is ok, but otherwise not.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHAHAH, wow. I learn something new everyday. I would feel degraded if a guy did that to me. I wouldn't go for it.

People in my neighborhood do this kind of thumping and it's annoying as fook:

*Having a really loud stereo system in a car with has a lot of bass, typically enough to hear a block away.*

_Man that donk is thumping *****. I don't know who it is, but I can hear it from like three blocks away._

lol


----------



## amysweet (Jun 1, 2007)

get out now! before the abuse gets worse! you deserve better!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Thump in the face??? During an argument neither the male or female should tap hit slap or thump the other in the face.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That was disgusting!

I wonder if the original poster left us hanging like this on purpose......um


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I thought thumping meant punching, but in british lingo.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, I thought thumping meant punching someone in the face as hard as you can.
But abuse? No, not if you've seen Police Academy.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm still waiting for the original poster to chime in and explain what that was really about.


----------

